# Межпозвонковая грыжа у девочки 14 лет по данным МРТ



## Yuli (7 Окт 2018)

В апреле 2018 году обратились в травмпункт по поводу болей в пояснице. Боли появились после тренировки на танцах Хип-Хоп. По рентгеновскому снимку был поставлен предварительный диагноз-компрессионный перелом позвонка. После расшифровки рентгенолога - ушиб. Рекомендован быструм-гель в течении 5 дней. Боли не прошли до конца.При определенных нагрузках боль.В августе сделали МРТ. Диагноз-грыжа L5-S1.Были у невролога. Были выписаны такие препараты -  Нейромультивит по 2 т в день. Никотиамид 2 таб. в день


----------



## La murr (7 Окт 2018)

@Yuli, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (7 Окт 2018)

Yuli написал(а):


> В апреле 2018 году обратились в травмпункт по поводу болей в пояснице. Боли появились после тренировки на танцах Хип-Хоп


Насколько я понимаю , это достаточно энергичные движения. .  Вполне могли произойти и микронадрывы в мышцах.


Yuli написал(а):


> Рекомендован быструм-гель в течении 5 дней. Боли не прошли до конца.


Чтобы бац, и за 5 дней травма излечилась ,  ну маловероятно. ..


Yuli написал(а):


> При определенных нагрузках боль.


Когда нагружаются трамированные мышечные пучки - болит, когда не нагружаются - не болит..
Вот такой, возможный вариант развития событий. .


----------



## Yuli (7 Окт 2018)

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1XKh6UZmoEQ_iARYsPVQAodznetUcTuxr?usp=sharing

Да, это очень энергичный танец, теперь мы от него отказались, т.к. я понимаю при грыже диска противопоказаны прыжки и скручивания. Достаточно ли лечение назначенное неврологом? Может необходимо принимать какие то препараты кальция или что то типа Терафлекса. Ребенку 14 лет. Очень быстрый рост. За два года 4 перелома....


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (22 Окт 2018)

@Yuli, если это весь список который вам прописали, то конечно этого не достаточно. Пока я вижу только витаминки. Стандартная схема это НПВП и миорелаксанты. Разумеется их Вам должен назначить лечащий врач. Что касается переломов, то уместнее кальций D3. С танцами временно надо расстаться.


----------

